# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  máy khoan từ

## buuck

Mình cần mua 1 máy khoan từ , ai có alo gấp giùm.  Cảm ơn.  Mr.  Buu 01668 496 468.

----------


## dungtb

bác liên hệ em đang có khoan từ nhật bản mới 100%

----------

